# newby help needed



## dmg101 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi all
Very new to all this but was told this would be a great place to get advise as we are planning to move to Hurghada full time. the only problem is I havent got a clue. Can somebody please give me any advise as all will be welcome.
Thanx
Dylan


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

dmg101 said:


> Hi all
> Very new to all this but was told this would be a great place to get advise as we are planning to move to Hurghada full time. the only problem is I havent got a clue. Can somebody please give me any advise as all will be welcome.
> Thanx
> Dylan


Haven't got a clue about what :noidea:


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

my only advice is - if you don't have a clue - don't come!!


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

If you give us an idea what you haven't a clue about....we may be able to be more helpful...
Haven't a clue about.....

Where it is....
What it costs....
Who flies there....
Is it sunny....
Is there a Tesco's there.....
Can I get eastenders on TV....
Is my Egyptian boyfriend going to be faithful.....
Can I take my dog/cat/tortoise...

Seriously...There are lots of helpful knowledgeable people on this forum ......but we need some specifics!


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum.
First off, have you been to Hurghada before?
Do you need to work or are you financially independent/retired?
I would suggest learning some Arabic before you get here, and I always recommend the Michel Thomas method course as being easy to follow. 
You'll be renting at least to start with I assume, you should find something nice for 2000 le in a popular area.
What else do you want to know?
When are you planning to come?
H


----------

